# Property Taxes?



## hewhoisdom (Aug 18, 2018)

I am determining the costs of property ownership in Italy and am confused about property taxes (IMU). This is a two part question using a small attached beach cottage in Trapani, Sicily as an example. (I have dual Italian-American citizenship and will reside in the USA.)

Question 1A: According to the commune's rate schedule, the rate is 10.6% for a property that is not my principal home ("Aliquota per tutti gli altri fabbricati"). But online sources quote a much lower rate (0.4- 0.76%). How can I determine the correct rate?

Question 1B: I don't know this property's cadestral value. I need this because the tax rate is applied to it rather than the asking price. Is there a rule of thumb that can help me estimate the cadestral value? Is this information made public?

Thanks in advance for your consideration. I hope to be more helpful myself in this forum some day.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The town is the best source for their tax rate.

The second one just ask the selling agent. I guess you could go to the trouble of searching it out but the seller knows the number and should tell you.

The number will have no real relation to the selling price.


----------



## hewhoisdom (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you Nick. I got the 10.6% rate from the comune or town. But it seems very, very high. Perhaps I need to know the classification of the property.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The valore cadastrale might be €200 or less. 

I'm buying an apartment class A2 and it's less than €1100


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

The Visure should have the details and the seller can get this for free from the AdS here. They can authorise an agent to get it, but it may involve a cost. 
This calculation link may provide the rate for your commune, fill in the name and click the spyglass. It used to have a link somewhere to the comune entered actual documents, I've not looked around, but it may still be there. I think 10.6 is the total MAX anyone can charge and their rate may change mid-year, so they may just be covering up to the max allowed...?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The OP really shouldn't have to go that far. The agent needs the number to calculate the taxes due on the purchase. Or at least to hand the numbers to the notaio. 

Unless the OP is buying from a private seller but even then the seller might know.


----------

